

A Platform for False Data Injection in Frequency Modulated Continuous Wave Radar [pdf] - jasonmp85
http://digitalcommons.usu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=4983&context=etd

======
natebleker
This is bad for cars utilizing autonomous cruise control that rely on this
form of radar. Very bad.

